# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Inversión en siembra de maracuya

## Julio Vasquez Diaz

Hola mi nombre es Julio Vasquez y estoy interesado en sembrar maracuya quisiera que me orienten sobre los costos, cuanto es su rendimiento por hectárea y el precio promedio en chacra.
Mis terrenos están ubicados en el norte chico en lima camino a caral en supe pueblo provincia de barranca en lima.Temas similares: siembra de alfalfa Maracuya Maracuya Proyecto de Inversion - Maracuya Siembra del Agua

----------


## jose bustamante

Hola Julio, al igual que tu yo recien empiezo a trabajar con maracuya, en mi corta experiencia te puede indicar los siguiente. 
1. La inversión mas alta es por los palos para ser utilizado como soporte para que el maracuya cuelgue. Este palo los normal es que se a de 2 metros a 3 metros, el beneficio el de 2metros es de menor inversión debido a que su precio es menor que debe estar costando entre S/. 2- S/. 3 cada palo. Por otro lado que el de 3metros tiene el beneficio que genera mayor producción y el precio debe estar entre S/. 3 y S/. 4,5 soles. por una fila de 100 metros se necesita entre 80 a 100 palos. dependiendo del grosor de palo. Lo puedes calcular el monto total. 
2. Los plantines de maracuya te deben costar entre S/. 0,5 y S/. 3 soles.  
Ojala te sirva la información. Te recomiendo poner palos de 3 metros. tu pdorucción sera mucho mayor.  
Atte.
José Bustamante
991890034

----------

armandogallo, Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Julio Vasquez Diaz

Hola Jose, yo tengo mis hectáreas en el norte chico camino a Caral en Supe Pueblo distrito de la provincia de Barranca, hay una empresa que compra todo el año maracuya el cual se llama Quiconarc no si tendrás algún contacto con ellos si fue así, me pudieras enviar con quien pueda conversar. 
Gracias
Julio Vasquez
987764168

----------


## jose bustamante

Estimado Julio, 
Lamentablemente no tengo todavía ningun contacto, pero ayer viajando hacia Huarmey (donde tengo mis plantaciones) vi en Nuevo Mundo (Huacho), en la misma panamericana, un aviso de una empresa que compra maracuya todo el año. Podrías ir por allí. 
Por otro lado, hace un mes viaje a Casma, donde hay varios acopiadores. Consulte los precíos allí y era entre S/. 1,70  - S/. 1,80 el kilogramo, esto te puede ser últil para que lo utilices como referencia. 
Atte.
José Bustamante
991890034

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Yo trabajo con distintas plantas de pulpa, y la todas compran maracuyá, así que me pueden contactar cuando tengan producción para ver si podemos colocarla en alguna de estas empresas; y la referencia de precios de José es correcta. 
El tema es interesante, así que espero sigan intercambiando información. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## jose bustamante

Bruno, te comento que tengo una hectarea de Maracuya, y el proximo mes siembro una hectarea adiconal. Te estaré contactando por este medio para la colocación de toda la producción.  
Por otro lado, te comento sobre la venta de la papaya, tema conversado anteriromente en otro foro, que hay la posibilidad de exportar hacia chile pero todavia no tengo nada concreto; si existe información releventa lo comentaré por el otro foro. ¿trabajas con pulpa de papaya?, te comento que tengo 4 hectareas que será mi primera cosecha en abril. 
Victor, si te interesa podemos coordinar para la adquisición de los palos para el maracuya, es mejor comprarlo en cantidad dado que se necesita una fuerte cantidad cerca 1,800 por hectarea. 
Atte.
José Bustamante
Cel 991890034

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ok José, anda pasándome información de volúmenes estimados y calidades (primera, segunda o pasa), para ir conversando con las plantas de pulpa que compran maracuyá e ir averiguando precios. 
Una de las empresas hace pulpa de papaya en trozos, así que también puedo ofrecerle tu producción, pero ojo que las plantas de pulpa pagan menos que los supermercados, así que siempre habrá que evaluar los precios antes para ver si deciden venderle a ellos, porque no requieren fruta con buena presentación. Pásame también la información de este producto para ir consultando cuánto podrían pagarte. 
Saludos

----------


## Julio Vasquez Diaz

Bruno, que tal estoy sembrando por el momento 1/2 hectárea de maracuyá me contactaría contigo para ve la forma de buscar comprador

----------


## Julio Vasquez Diaz

Hola José, ya compre 500 plantones a 1 sol C/U de maracuyá tipo brasilera para 1/2  hectárea por el momento, en el valle de supe camino a caral si tienes alguna información adicional podemos intercambiar datos. 
Atte.
Julio Vasquez
987764168

----------


## jose bustamante

Julio, Que sé hay dos variedades porpulares de maracuya, puede haber más. De estás dos variedades una es más grande, que supuestamente es mas rentable por el tamaño; sin embargo, el periodo de vida es menor y es susptible a que sea fofa (que no pese mucho). Ten consideración esta información. 
Con respecto a la técnicas de sembrado, hay una tecnica que consiste en sembrar dos maracuyas juntas, y cuando empiezan a colgarse mandar una hacia el lado derecho y la otra hacia el lado izquierdo. 
Saludos
José Bustamante
991890034

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno, que tal estoy sembrando por el momento 1/2 hectárea de maracuyá me contactaría contigo para ve la forma de buscar comprador

 Hola Julio: Supongo que tu volumen no será muy grande, pero de todas maneras dime dónde estás ubicado para ver si podemos hacer algo para supermercados con tu producción. 
Saludos

----------

Julio Vasquez Diaz

----------


## Julio Vasquez Diaz

Ok gracias, voy a tomar en consideración la recomendación.

----------

